# Beretta PX4 Storm Model C Value



## Titans_Dynasty (Jul 15, 2015)

I have a used Beretta PX4 Storm Model C, which is the single-action ("constant action") with a spurless hammer, no decocker, and no safety. It is chambered in 40 caliber. I know the standard model F retails for about $500 new. However, I can't seem to find any kind of pricing information for the model C. It isn't even listed on the Beretta website. What I really want to know is if anybody has an accurate value on a used model C. I love the gun, but with a 4 pound trigger pull plus the 40 caliber it is a little too much for. I shot a friend's PX4 Storm chambered in 9 mm and loved it. I'd still prefer the 40 caliber, but definitely want to go with a model F for the 2.5 pound trigger pull. If anyone on here is looking for a trade just let me know. Thanks in advance for any and all information.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I just picked up a used Type C PX4 for $200 at a local shop, they were using it as a range pistol.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

A couple years ago I ordered a PX4. They shipped a C model not an F. The missing safety was the tip off. 

The price at that time for the C was no different then the F. $500.

I suspect few wanted the constant action type, so several years from now it may get to be a rare bird worth a bit more than the standard ones.


----------



## Titans_Dynasty (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for the information. That's significantly cheaper than I expected. Maybe I'll hold it for a few years like CW said.


----------

